# Best 9mm ammo for my Glock 19



## sail268

Just picked up my first Glock 19. Love it so far. All I've been using is .115 FMJ which seem fine for target. Just curious what else you all are using.


----------



## PhilR.

sail268 said:


> Just picked up my first Glock 19. Love it so far. All I've been using is .115 FMJ which seem fine for target. Just curious what else you all are using.


Just as in most commodities, there is no "best".

I use Winchester, PMC, Sellier&Bellot, Hornady, Gold Dot, Cor-Bon, Buffalo Bore, Blazer, Blazer Brass, Eley, RWS, Remington, Federal, Wolf, and Aguila.

For just 9mm, I use Winchester, Blazer, Blazer Brass, and S&B for range use, and Remington Golden Sabres for carry in my Glock, and Hornady XTP for carry in my Kahr.


----------



## flieger67

Range ammo and self-defense ammo are different animals, so to speak.

For range use, I had been using American Eagle and Blazer but lately, I've been able to try some WWB (Winchester White Box) and Speer Lawman. The WWB has functioned without problems in my 19 but it is much dirtier. The Lawman is actually very cool: it's designed to shoot like or mimic their Gold Dot ammo (which is what I currently have for self-defense) but it's priced like regular range ammo. The Lawman shoots cleaner but it seems to kick a little harder like higher-power self-defense ammo. The best part is that where I shoot, the Lawman is priced the same as the regular range ammo. It's definitely worth trying if you can find some.

As I'm new to pistols, I haven't tried various options for higher-power self-defense rounds, so I can't recommend anything in that arena. About all I can add is that one of my CCW instructors said to not bother with Glaser Blue Safety Slugs. Her opinion was that the Safety Slugs are expensive "Edsel technology" and there are better choices for home/self-defense.

Enjoy your new 19. It's a really great gun and very versatile.


----------



## Freedom1911

Would recommend either Winchester Ranger T Series (SXT, Black Talon)
It is said that it is only sold to LEO but it is sold to the general public, you just have to find it at a store or on line, and that is the hardest part, because most places that carry it are sold out. And there is little info on it that I can find. I have 10 rounds and am looking for more, but....... as I said, hard to find.

or Corbon DPX 9mm
Product Details & Specifications
CORBON/GLASER(DAKOTA AMMO DPX Deep Penetrating X Bullet Ammunition

Corbon 9MM +P 115 Grain Deep Penetrating X Bullet/20 Box

Deep penetrating, lead free big game (used by most who buy it for SD), all copper bullet with high ballistic coefficient. Weight retention is close to 100%, giving a deep and clean wound channel.

Deep Penetrating X Bullet
CORBON products have earned a distinctive reputation in the industry with our high energy JHP ammunition. Consistent with this standing new DPX line with its deeper penetration to makes it the optimum load for Law Enforcement, civilian use.

Barnes X Bullet retains 100% of its weight, even after shot through barriers such as clothing and steel. The permanent crush cavity is considerably larger than a typical JHP due to deeper penetration.

SPECIFICATIONS:
Mfg Item Num: DPX09115
Category: AMMO CENTERFIRE
Caliber :9 MM +P
Bullet Type :Barnes DPX
Bullet Weight :115 GR
Muzzle Energy :399 ft lbs
Muzzle Velocity :1250 fps


----------



## packinaglock

In my G19 and G26 I have Winchester Ranger T's 124g +p


----------



## VietVet68

*My opinion*

My answer is: whatever is available on the day I need it at the cheapest price.


----------



## rccola712

I've yet to find something my G19 wouldn't eat. I did have some Brown Bear that I didn't like, but that's because the casings were lacquered and it left my hands greenish. 

I'm still trying to decide on what to carry for defense. It's looking like there isn't a huge difference between brands, I'd just like to decide between 124 and 147 grain.


----------



## VietVet68

rccola712 said:


> I've yet to find something my G19 wouldn't eat. I did have some Brown Bear that I didn't like, but that's because the casings were lacquered and it left my hands greenish.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on what to carry for defense. It's looking like there isn't a huge difference between brands, I'd just like to decide between 124 and 147 grain.


For PP in my G19 I carry fourteen Hornady 115gr FTX, the one on top of the mag along with one in the chamber are Pow'RBall +P 100gr.


----------



## cougartex

Any name brand ammo will be fine.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

I just bought 6 boxes of Federal for $9.50/50. Just for plinkin so it should work fine. So far my G19 likes WWB,RWS,Remington,Blazer,Black Hills,Cor-Bon.


----------



## onalandline

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> I just bought 6 boxes of Federal for $9.50/50. Just for plinkin so it should work fine. So far my G19 likes WWB,RWS,Remington,Blazer,Black Hills,Cor-Bon.


Where did you get those?


----------



## MonsterB

onalandline said:


> Where did you get those?


can usually be found at Wall Mart when its in stock...which lately has been almost all of the time.....at least aound here....amo seems to be getting easier to find, but Im a skeptic, that could change at any second...


----------



## MonsterB

you could also probably stuff some rocks and firecrackers in your glock and it would fire...I have not found anything yet that my glock wont eat like its starving for more....I have tried just about everything you can find around here too....


----------



## VietVet68

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> I just bought 6 boxes of Federal for $9.50/50. Just for plinkin so it should work fine. So far my G19 likes WWB,RWS,Remington,Blazer,Black Hills,Cor-Bon.


Where did you get those?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

onalandline said:


> Where did you get those?





VietVet68 said:


> Where did you get those?


Wal-Mart in Terre Haute Indiana. They had around 20 boxes of the federal, 12 boxes of RWS for $16 a box, and about 15 boxes of WWB for I think $14 a box. Limit of 6 per customer per day of course.


----------



## Zertek

I have 19s and 26s and I use PMC for range and Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P Hollow Points for SD :smt023


----------



## Handgun World

I sure like Corbon DPX , lower recoil than I thought too.


----------



## XD GLOCKer

I try to stay away from SAAMI spec ammo at all costs. It is underpowered and weak. Shooting SAAMI spec 9x19mm form a 9mm pistol is like shooting 38s from a 357mag. 

For range ammo I shoot S&B full CIP spec 115 ball. Velocity is just over 1300fps. S&B regular ammo is loded way under CIP spec to mimic SAAMI ammo but is still hotter. S&B full spec CIP 9mm will be labeled "police" on the box. CIP does not recognize a so called "+P" designation so you will never see it on a box with the CIP blessing on it.

Others I like alot are Fiocchi 124 at 1250fps and my carry load in my XD9 is the Extrema loaded to full CIP spec with the 124 XTP at 1290fps.

Once you guys and gals shoot some CIP ammo, all that SAAMI spec crud you have been shooting will make you sick that all the 9mms potential is ruined by the Domestic firm in the USA. Even so called +P ammo is only starting to get near real 9x19mm specs.

Ditch the -P SAAMI crud and get some real 9mm. Unleash the 9x19mms real performance. Oh and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg either. The Extrema load I carry can be had for $19.99 for 50 rounds at Cabelas and the range ammo I use is cheaper than Lawman, but 160fps faster in the 124 flavor. Just thinking of all the power I have been jipped on in the past makes me SICK!! This real 9mm ammo is only 50-60fps slower than 357SIG.


Excuse me, all this thinking of SAAMI 9mm ammo has made me want to go puke now........


----------



## TrapperTrent

When you could hardly find a box of 9mm ammo I ordered a set of 9mm dies and started to make all of my own for the range. After numerous recipies and lots of trips to the range I have only been loading one load lately. 4.8GR of ramshot True Blue with any brass, CCI SP primers, and a 115GR round nose bullet made by Rainier Ballistics (sold by Midway USA) and seated to 1.125". This combo has a mild recoil, burns clean, and will punch holes the size of your fist all day at 10 yards. If you don't like or don't want to reload, you might consider the white boxes of Winchester 100 round 115GR bullets from Wally World. They shoot about as good as anything and the price is right. BTW. The Glock 19 is a fine choice. My 9mm of choice is a glock 17 and even the girls in the family like to shoot it. Have fun and be safe.

Trent


----------



## onebigelf

packinaglock said:


> In my G19 and G26 I have Winchester Ranger T's 124g +p


+1. I also have tried the 115gr Gold Dot in both my 19 and my Sig and that's pretty good stuff, too. I just prefer the Ranger.

Don't get sucked into the 147gr ammo that was the craze for awhile. It is used by special forces units so there was a period of time when it was all the rage, because if they were using it it HAD to be the best, right? Missed was the fact that they use it in SUPPRESSED weapons because it's sub-sonic, not because it's the best ammo to use performance-wise.

John


----------



## Baldy

For defense I like Gold Dots 124+P. For the range I roll my own. :smt1099


----------



## Doctor

*Hard-hitter, and cheap-ish.*



sail268 said:


> Just picked up my first Glock 19. Love it so far. All I've been using is .115 FMJ which seem fine for target. Just curious what else you all are using.


I would highly recommend Federal 115 grain +P+. As I understand it, this ammo is one of, if not THE most effective 9mm in real-world "tests." By this, I mean, the percentages of one-shot stops is EXTREMELY high with this bullet in actual shootings. Plus, you can get it from Cheaper Than Dirt for about $25 for a box of 50. I carry it in my G19 (3rd Gen.), and have found that Elanor (I name all my guns) eats it like candy. I have also heard great things about Cor-Bon +P, and everybody knows that Speer Gold Dot is just NASTY (in a good way). Hope this helped.

-The Doctor.

PS: In my humble opinion, the Glock 19 is the BEST DANGED PISTOL EVER MADE!


----------



## onalandline

Doctor said:


> I would highly recommend Federal 115 grain +P+. As I understand it, this ammo is one of, if not THE most effective 9mm in real-world "tests." By this, I mean, the percentages of one-shot stops is EXTREMELY high with this bullet in actual shootings. Plus, you can get it from Cheaper Than Dirt for about $25 for a box of 50. I carry it in my G19 (3rd Gen.), and have found that Elanor (I name all my guns) eats it like candy. I have also heard great things about Cor-Bon +P, and everybody knows that Speer Gold Dot is just NASTY (in a good way). Hope this helped.
> 
> -The Doctor.
> 
> PS: In my humble opinion, the Glock 19 is the BEST DANGED PISTOL EVER MADE!


The Federal +P+ ammo is $17.40/50 round boc at Cheaper Than Dirt right now.


----------



## jonnyammo

Great starting point for Glock 19 ammo: Best Ammo ForGlock 19 - User Voted Top Ammunition For Glock 19. One of the few pages on the net I reference.


----------



## SouthernBoy

For defensive use, my top choices are the Speer Gold Dot +P 124gr JHP (#53617), the Federal 124 gr +P HST, and the Federal 147gr +P HST. There is a third one that I have and have carried but it has taken a back seat to the ones I listed first. That one is the famous Winchester Ranger 127gr +P+ JHP (#RA9TA). This is a very hot load which comes in at around 42,000 psi and should only be used sparingly in guns not restricted from +P+ ammo use. It has a tendency to shed jacket and core material under certain conditions, but has proven itself to be an effective load in guns which can handle it (the Glock 9mm suite are among these guns).

I tend to favor the Gold Dot 124gr JHP +P for general 9mm use in all of my 9mm handguns. This load has had excellent results in police departments across the country where it is the standard issue ammo. There is another Gold Dot load for which I can find no ballistic info about. It is the #53971 load (124gr) and I was given two 50-round boxes by a neighbor who is a US Customs Agent. I can find nothing about the ballistics and this load does not appear on the Federal/Speer Gold Dot website.


----------

